# Happy 100th birthday to Katsumi Tezuka



## Harpo (Sep 2, 2012)

The first man to wear a Godzilla suit was 100 years old on August 31st.  Apologies for the delay, but Happy Birthday anyway!


----------



## Starbeast (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info Harpo. Excellent picture.

I'm a tremendous Godzilla fan.


Happy Birthday Katsumi Tezuka​


----------

